# Correct diet?



## richo (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi all. Im 12, 4 stone, 6 foot and think i could do with bulking up a bit. Got too the gym regularly 3 times, and do a little work out at home in the weekends. I play a lot of sport also that keeps me in good shape generally.

So ive been working in the gym fir 6 months with decent results, but in the last 3 months it hasnt improved any muscle so basically i need to bulk up the muscle. But as a newbie, not entirely sure whether my diet is correct. This is my new diet -

Morning: Alpen cereal, protein shake

Break: Cereal bar, 1 sarnie peice

Lunch: 2 sarnie peices, bar, apple, orange, sausage roll,1 jaffer cakes

Break: protein shake, 1 jaffer cakes, 1 sarnie peice

Evening meal: general food, yoghurt

tbh its twice as much as i used to eat before i decided to visit the gym. Is it a decent start, or should there be more? And what sort of food? cheers.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mate you need more food.

Drop your sausage rolls, jaffa cakes etc

Eat more rice, chicken, beef, sweet spuds etc

Without seing the serving sizes I'd guess you were eating about 1500kcals


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

^^^ as above

You aren't eating any food that is likely to add decent clean lean mass.

Have a read of some of the threads in the diet forum and see if you can build a diet from there.

Think chicken, fish, beef, eggs, rice, oats, etc etc etc


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

How long is it between each meal?

Whats your Weight at the moment?

As said you need more food mate, try eating 6 meals a day and do a clean bulk.

What are you putting in your sarnie?

What do you eat after the gym?


----------



## richo (Nov 4, 2007)

How long is it between each meal? - Well work time really, 1 1/2 or 2 hours between them, altho my final evening meal can be quite late, 9pm because i work 9-6 - i go to gym directly tue/thu at 6.30pm.

Whats your Weight at the moment? - 12.4 stone, 6 foot.

As said you need more food mate, try eating 6 meals a day and do a clean bulk.

What are you putting in your sarnie? - sometimes cheese picklle, mostly ham really, or chicken

What do you eat after the gym? - general food tbh, sometimes pasta, sometimes fish and chips, curry, have a reasonably varied evening meal.

The most difficult thing for me is - rice, chicken, beef, sweet spuds, etc......maybe a little bit difficult to place that in my lunch box! Just totally different food that i pack in my food in the morning lol. I will look thro some of the earlier threads, but if anyone has got a link to a food plan somewhere down the line i can try to copy that.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

pre-cook your meals if you struggle to put it in the lunch box. do it the night before while your cooking dinner. pack it all in your lunch box (i find an easy way to keep track of meals without recording them is have a seperate lunch box for every meal. label them from 1 through to 6 and eat them in order  )

no fridge? no worries. take an esky or cooler bag to work.

its easier to make an excuse than it is to do it mate.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

mate, you're 12, 4stone and 6 foot???

That must be the oddest shaped 12 year old I've ever heard of.....lol


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

:lol: @ Rob - I thought the same :lol:

You need to change you diet big time mate. Drop the fish & chips, curries etc and get lots of protein (fish, chicken, eggs, beef etc), complex carbs (sweet potatos, brown rice, oats etc) and healthy fats (olive oil, nuts etc) into your diet. Have those sort of meals as "cheat" meals.


----------



## richo (Nov 4, 2007)

12 stone 4 pounds, 30 years old so yes im not that young these days lol 

Looks like i will have to visit my local superstore, see what i can find. Is there someone who has made a list of recommder foods for places like Asda, Tesco, etc!? That would be really, really useful for a total newbie. I am a member of GNC but not something i can visit once a week really, quite far away.

thx for any help.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Have a look through the diet forum, that will give you an idea of what to eat and make a menu up from that.

You should be getting protein in with all meals. Keep the protein flowing to your muscles.

Buy some whey protein get a shake in morning, after workout and before bed.

Let us know how you get on mate


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

richo said:


> 12 stone 4 pounds, 30 years old so yes im not that young these days lol
> 
> Looks like i will have to visit my local superstore, see what i can find. Is there someone who has made a list of recommder foods for places like Asda, Tesco, etc!? That would be really, really useful for a total newbie. I am a member of GNC but not something i can visit once a week really, quite far away.
> 
> thx for any help.


Erm....

Chicken

Steak

Mince

Fish if you like it

Sweet spuds

Wholemeal Pasta

Brown Rice

Milk

Fish Oil

Olive Oil


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Have a look at these mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/16764-shopping-list-newbies.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html


----------



## richo (Nov 4, 2007)

thx! thats some great informaion that i need really. i do have 2 shakes of protein a day,,,,,just not quite sure im ready for 3 in a row everyday lol


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

richo said:


> thx! thats some great informaion that i need really. i do have 2 shakes of protein a day,,,,,just not quite sure im ready for 3 in a row everyday lol


What do you mean in a row?

Have one when you wake up.

Most of all - after your workout.

One before bed.


----------



## richo (Nov 4, 2007)

ive always thought the better work out would be about 1-2 hours before drinking the stuff?

Also, so u guys drink the same stuff every day? Makes no difference whether u have 3 shakes on a work out day, or 3 shakes in a rest day?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Richo,its all about protein intake.If you are getting enough protein from wholefood sources(which should be your aim) then you do not need any shakes.

Shakes are best utilised at the times previously stated however they are predominantly for convenience and are by no means essential.

and,yes,daily protein intake stays the same for me,regardless of training or not.


----------

